# CC Spillway Question



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Just found out that the spillway is 15 minutes from where I spend most weekends, and was wondering what type of lures are used in that area. I have started at the spillway area before and worked my down. I caught a bunch of dink smallmouth in the ripples on jigs, but was wondering if anyone has ideas for the area near the outlet. I have taken the boat to the main lake many times, but when I do not have a lot of time, I would like to give the spillway a chance.

Thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

The only thing I have ever caught directly behind the outlet is carp, they shure were big though. I caught them on nightcrawlers and wheaties balls mostly. I have never seen anyone catch too much back there, but I'm sure there are a few fish to be had.


----------



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

I've fished the tail races for years and there's plenty of fish to catch.

There are definately some trophy Carp. Good sized cats.
I remember last Jan wading in the tailrace pulling in 8"-14" large mouth until your arm was tired.

If I'm thinking right, the tail races is where katking was deemed "the one cast king" by catching a 150lb (I believe that what he says) wiper on his first cast with a crank!!!!

With the water this high and fast, wouldn't be surprised to get some nice sized eyes out of there.

I've had luck with minnows, swimming softbaits, chicken livers and crawlers.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes white bass...in the spring up to about this time. Jigs and small spinners, #5 or # 7 rapala minnows too. It's a funny spot, I've heard some tales, but not much luck from my experiance. Although I have seen some small smallies caught closer to the outlet in that deep water on minnows.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's from 5-22-02 off the top of the dam.


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a lot of good memories of the CC spillway. Back when I was first married, Julie and I would take ultra light gear and wade way back thru the creek and catch a little of everything: panfish, catfish, bass and carp. A lot of fun. Those early trips down there are the reason my wife likes to fish now. It's been a long time but back then (11 years ago) you could catch quite a few crappie right down near the damn in the pool below the chute. You could catch an occasional walleye or striper too. And yes, giant giant carp. 
One time I sneaked down to the lake at the damn on the other side (the side that is off limits) and I walked down to the bank and I saw 3 huge largemouth just hanging near a bush (huge bass). I was fishing with ultra light gear and a nightcrawler. I immediately hooked into one and got it in (4-5 lbs.'er). Just then a park ranger yelled down to me and told me to leave immediately. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

You will have better action and more fun if you hike back the trail beside the river. More fun, More Fish and less people. Use twister tails, small cranks and a small inline spinner. Good Luck!


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

That was my old stompin' grounds when I lived down that way. When the water is up and not too muddy, I would fish the areas below the high wall (rock shores) with chrome hot-n-tots. Caught quite a few good size bass (mostly largemouth), crappies, and some 'eyes. But, I preferred to fish downstream -- best done with two cars, leaving one at the spillway parking lot and starting where the creek meets the little miami. Caught some good walleye/saugeye and smallmouth back in there, with most good spots being about between the cars. Some big carp in there too. Don't overlook the calmer eddies at the creek's sides when the water is running very high.

Nice part about this stretch of stream is that it's all public lands. Stretches between other lakes in the area can be as productive, but involve more private property.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Cue DA KING!!!! and the "10.25" story...


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info!

It appears wading further back is still the way to go. Last year I pulled one decent smallmouth on a mini zara spook. That was fun on the ultralight gear. But most of the other fish were pretty small, but at least there were numbers. 

Thanks Again!

Mike


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Can you wade in right from the spillway there? How far down stream can you go before you get into private land? I have a brother that lives in Lebenon and we want to try out some places this summer close to him.


----------



## BZip (May 10, 2004)

Yes, you can wade all the way from the spillway to the LMR.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

How far would that be? I'm sure where the 2 rivers meet would be a good spot.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

It's got to be a good 4 miles from the dam to the confluence of the rivers, maybe more; it's a good walk. There is parking closer to the confluence of the two rivers though. There is a parking lot along the Little Miami just after you cross the covered bridge going east(this is a bit north of where the rivers meet, the brige connects North Waynesville Rd and Corwin Rd.) then there is another park a little south of there along Caesar's Creek (follow Corwin Road along the bike path south from the covered bridge and the park will be on your left). I've found the best fishing for smallies there is found in Caesar's Creek just upstream of where it meets the Little Miami and this is a good ways downstream from the dam. The land along Ceasar's Creek is all park land as far as I know so no worries about private property unless you start walking along the Little Miami, then you get onto some private property including the white supremacists just upstream of the covered bridge .

Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Can you put a canoe in there and float down to the confluence?


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Canoe? Doubtful. At higher water levels, it would be a fast, but fun trip. Not good for fishing. Same goes for Cowan creek, when they're releasing water. Todds fork and o'bannon creeks are other good streams to wade for smallies, but more private property there. Caught both good numbers and some big guys out of those.

Caesars is best for walking and wading. A good day trip between two cars. I really haven't done that great at the confluence of caesars and the little miami, so I spent most of my time in the 'middle' section of caesar's creek. If the water is high but somewhat clear, it's best to hit the area near the dam.


----------

